# Abnormal MRI



## tampster4 (Jan 25, 2012)

What is the correct DX code for an abnormal MRI of the brain?  I've seen it coded 2 different ways 793.0 or 794.09.  Does anyone know which is correct?  Thanks!


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 25, 2012)

We've always used the 793.XX catergories when it comes to US, Xrays, MRI's. I was told that 794.XX is geard towards function studies, uptake studies and scans.


----------



## tampster4 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Brooke!


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 25, 2012)

You're welcome! Happy Coding!


----------

